# ARISTO-CRAFT WHEELS



## twojags (Apr 2, 2008)

A simple question I suspect but I searched the forums and have so far failed to come across the answer. I need to replace the plastic wheels on an Aristo-craft Bobber Caboose with metal ones (also obtained from Aristo-craft). However, the existing ones are a tight fit and I don't want to damage the bogies by forcing them out. Bachmann bogies seem to have more flexibility in the plastic and it is possible to retro-fit with no danger of breaking anything. Have members any tips please?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unscrew the sideframes to make it easy, don't try to flex them to remove and install. There's some screws there securing the side frames to the chassis. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to relieve those little journal blocks a little. I used a drill bit twisted by hand while I held the block with a pliers. Later, I put little brass bushings in there, again, turning a drill bit by hand.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, reread his post, I think he is talking about getting the axles out of the journals, not the fit of the axle into the journal itself. 

I unscrewed one side frame on my two axle bobber to do this. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, once he unscrews a side and puts the new ones in, he'll discover what I'm talking about.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, you are saying the axle tips on the Aristo metal wheels are larger in diameter than the 
Aristo plastic ones. Good info, I did not know that. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And in the 4-wheel cars, they're tight. I think they're actually a hair longer. Didn't take a minute to free it up.


----------

